# T2 Fence



## scvwood27 (Jan 21, 2013)

If anybody in the Southern California area or anybody who is willing to pay shipping is interested in a brand new T2 fence system, I am selling one for $150. Danny


----------



## Craftsman70 (Jul 31, 2012)

Curious as to why you are getting rid of it?


----------

